# Is there a glossary somewhere



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm trying very hard to learn what all the letters stand for in front of and behind the names. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? It's all so impressive but I don't understand any of it yet. I hope I'm not offending anyone by asking this.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bentley's Mom said:


> I'm trying very hard to learn what all the letters stand for in front of and behind the names. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? It's all so impressive but I don't understand any of it yet. I hope I'm not offending anyone by asking this.


 
There is one on the AKC's website that explains the titles that are AKC titles. Not all the letters that you see are AKC though. Alot of it is a learn as you go kind of thing. 



Jennifer
Harborview


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AKC Prefixes:
American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations

AKC Suffixes:
American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations


----------

